# 210.52(d)



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

The receptacles seems to be within 3' of the edge of the basin so what do you feel is the violation?

Chris


----------



## fiddler (Jun 2, 2010)

Why would you think it was?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

raider1 said:


> The receptacles seems to be within 3' of the edge of the basin so what do you feel is the violation?
> 
> Chris





fiddler said:


> Why would you think it was?


My interpretation is that it is NOT a violation of the article, but it failed.:blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Inspector is wrong, IMO


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ask the inspector what part of 210.52(D) that installation violates.

Chris


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

raider1 said:


> Ask the inspector what part of 210.52(D) that installation violates.
> 
> Chris


 
First, i would like to state that i have a lot of respect for this particular inspector and we get along well.

That being said, i did question him about what he thought was the violation of 210.52(d).

In this sentence, "The receptacle outlet shall be located on a wall or partition that is adjacent to the basin or basin countertop..."

He interpreted the word "adjacent" to apply to positioning the receptacle inside the vertical plane of the countertop.

To me, it means on a wall on the side or back of the basin within 3' of the basin.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let's add a piece to the puzzle and add a tub on the right side of the sink like this. Now is that legal? I think it is clear the first picture is very compliant.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That's compliant and where was his concern during rough. I'd point out that you passed wall cover inspection and that he's not inspecting the final product. I'd be peeved if they wanted to fail a finished product like that.


----------



## fiddler (Jun 2, 2010)

ad·ja·cent [ ə jáyss'nt ] 

<LI sb_id="ms__id162">*neighboring:* situated near or close to something or each other, especially without touching 
*sharing edges:* describes either a pair of vertices in a graph that have common edges or a pair of edges in a graph that have a common vertex

*Synonyms: *neighboring, nearby, bordering, next, next door, flanking, close

<LI sb_id="ms__id172">See full definition · 
Encarta World English Dictionary
Here is a link for the process to request a formal interpretation if you need it.
http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/PDF/CodesStandards/Directory/RegsGovCommProjects2010.pdf


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

of course it's wrong !!


Your plate screws don't line up :laughing:


Seriously that is a completely legal installation. ASk the inspector to refer to Websters Dictionary for the word adjacent


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> of course it's wrong !!
> 
> 
> Your plate screws don't line up :laughing:
> ...


Professional nitpicker!:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Professional nitpicker!:laughing:


You need our inspectors.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> You need our inspectors.


No, keep 'em up there.:no:

Hey, BTW, where's JT?


----------

